# Newborn Kitten Collar



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Hiya,

Just wondering whether any breeders know of any kitten collars i can get, having some difficulty telling the kittens apart. They are only a couple of days old.


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

I have used paper collars on litters when there all alike before you can cut them to length and I old cut the width very thin on new kittens I've also heard off people painting back claws with nail varnish which I would say MIT be safer on newborns.
If you go with the collars make sure they are tight enough that legs won't get caught and that they are thin enough to rip if kitten does get caught on anything


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

if you have foster kittens in with yours they often place different color stickers on the kittens, like the cirlces you had at school, x


----------

